# My sweet Titan



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I know many of you know that Titan battled osteosarcoma this past spring. He was diagnosed in March, given "maybe a month", but my brave boy fought all the way till June. I am not sure that the extreme pain I feel in my heart will ever go away- I still cry to this day, even just hearing "his song", going places he used to love but is no longer with us to go, even think about this Christmas without him in it. His birthday is Dec. 24, and its going to be so hard missing him on his birthday which is also Christmas Eve. He was truly, my heart dog, and I know he understood me always, even when others did not. I am not sure if I can adequatly describe how much I loved him, and always will, but I made a video for him to help. On his page, you will see under his picture "Dedication to Titan". Just turn up your volume and click play.

http://www.dogster.com/video/541952/Dedication_to_titan


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Danni, that video tribute is beautiful - what a handsome sweetheart. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can't even imagine. That was so beautiful.


----------



## mrslkk (Jan 8, 2006)

gosh that was beautiful! made me cry here at work


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to your heartdog.


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

made me cry to thinking about my legend. Wonderful tribute you can see what a loved and treasured part of your family he was.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Beautiful tribute, truly touching...no doubt at all that your boy was loved.

...Pleasant dreams at the bridge Titan.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Danni, so very sorry for your loss. Titan will be with you where ever you go.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

That was such a lovely tribute to your boy. What a beauty!


----------



## BratMom (Jun 27, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your sweet baby. I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome boy-looked like a real sweetie. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Here I sit crying after watching your video. Beautiful tribute to a wonderful dog. Thank-you for sharing it with us.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for your loss. 
run free sweet Titan


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow what a fantastic show of love, I know what you mean by heartdog. He was incredible and you have truely paid tribute to him with that video, I only wish I could stop crying while watching it so I could see him more clearly. Until you meet at the bridge....


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you, he truly was a very special boy, the one that sealed my love of GSD'S. I always thought with time that the pain would ease some, but even being a few months ago- it hasnt. I cant watch the video or hear the song without crying still. He is loved so much by us I am not sure I will ever stop missing him like I do.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about Titan, he sounds like such a wonderful companion and friend. I know your heart is breaking, but be consoled that he's now running free at the Bridge, pain free.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: tazz3567Here I sit crying after watching your video. Beautiful tribute to a wonderful dog. Thank-you for sharing it with us.


My thoughts too.


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh Danni, what a beautiful tribute to your beautiful heart dog, Titan. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a powerful, moving video tribute to a wonderful boy. Thank you for sharing him with all of us, Danni.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh my G*d, that was soooooo beautful!!! I am so very very sorry for your loss. (((hugs))))
Rosa


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Your choice of songs was perfect, and a fitting tribute to Titan. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

Danni, I am soooo sorry for your loss!! I know how hard it is- mine was gone for almost 5 years and I still have a hard time with it!!

Titan should be proud to have such a devoted owner like you!! The video is a true tribute to handsome Titan!! Hope the sweet memories of Titan keep you and your family strong !!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

March of last year, Titan was diagnosed with Osteosarcoma... its almost at the one year time that I found out. I cannot believe how it doesnt seem possible almost a year has passed, just a couple months and it will be one year he has been gone. The pain is still there very much, I keep expecting it will get better, and in some ways, it has in the sense that in his honor and memory, I started doing rescue work. We purchased Titan when he was 7 from a breeder... I knew as soon as I seen him that he was it for us, not a puppy at that time. He rescued me as much, if not more than I did him. My love of GSD's was sealed more so because of him, and I have spent the past 9 months hoping that the ones I save can bring as much happiness to their new families as he brought me. 
I was just missing him so much the past couple days, and hope that in time my memories will not break my heart as much and make me smile more.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've lost two dogs to osteosarcoma; you have my upmost sympathy. It is a brutal disease.









I lost Kira, a Husky/GSD mix, at age 10 in 1998 and Charlotte, a Golden Retriever, at almost 13 in 2002. I won't say it ever gets easier but I have found exactly what you have - that saving others like them from a shelter death can be a wonderful way to honor their memory. And eventually the pain does get eclipsed just a little by the good times. I am blessed to have known them both and every time I look at the pictures of each of them, smiling at me from my desk, I am sad but also cheered that I have that much still. 

Your tribute to Titan is beautiful. I hope my girls playing somewhere with him, out of pain and running free.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I feel your pain. What a beautiful tribute.

I know the heartbreak of losing a dog to osteosarcoma. It was 7 years ago February that my dear Niki was diagnosed with this dreaded disease. He had his leg amputated in June, and did well until I had to have him put down in December of that year, December 21, 2001. It was the hardest, most heartbreaking 10 months I've ever gone thru as a dog owner. Just sitting here thinking of it makes me bawl my eyes out.


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Danni, my heart goes out to you as you reflect on the last year without your dear Titan. What a very special friend he must have been to you and your family. Take some comfort in knowing that because of the life changing effect he has had on you, you have been instumental in saving other GSDs, and have lead others to save as well. Titan was a blessing...and so are you!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh Danni. sorry for your loss. It just isn't fair some days is it.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your understanding. It isnt fair... I hear some people saying oh I know how you feel, I lost my dog at 15... and I am thinking, wow, I am happy for you that he/she lived so long, but on that same hand, I feel robbed of my time with him... he was only ten and a half. He was so healthy through christmas of that year, and within a couple months limping, then dying. I somedays feel like I will never, ever be over losing him.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

They say you never really get over your first love. I do believe it gets easier though, but that's because I'm an optimist. You've touched a lot of lives in nine short months- both dogs and their people- all in Titan's name. It's a beautiful legacy for your heart dog.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you Melony, that means so much coming from you. You always seem to know just what to say to help me!


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT!!!


----------

